# Dahon Matrix 26 Questions



## bzy180 (Jul 6, 2009)

I am thinking about buying the Dahon Matrix. Before I purchase it, I would like a few questions answered.
Does the Matrix use standard disc brakes? This means, I can replace them easily at a bike store if they break.
Does it use a standard bike rack connection? I would like to attach my own bike rack, if possible.
There were concerns about the front shock absorbers on the older models. I am wondering if this has been addressed.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

you talking this? 







which looks to be a mountain bike set up for urban use.

specs say Avid BB5's (which r fairly standard "budget build" mtn bike mechanical disc brakes). The pictures show a shimano mechanical disc brake (which came on the '09 models). Either shouldn't be hard to get parts for, though all you'd need are pads. 

Regarding bike rack connection, looks like there's eyelets on the frame for a rear rack, it's hard to tell from the pictures. I'm not familiar with suntour forks, but I wouldn't be doing any hardcore mtn biking with 'em.  
For urban use, I'd ditch the suspension for a rigid fork & use some schwalbe big apple 2.35's instead of the 2.0's. Huge difference in air volume, which translates to much more passive suspension.

I'm sure there's some better folding bike specific forums out there to be asking around on :thumbsup:


----------



## bzy180 (Jul 6, 2009)

Would it be expensive to replace the suspension with a rigid fork?
The bike is listed as 32lbs. Would you consider this heavy for a bike of this nature?


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

weight seems pretty much on par with bikes of this nature. A new, disc compatible rigid fork would run from ~$50 on up. 
There's also the 2 cadenza models to check out. I like the looks of the cadenza XL, the internally geared rear hub is nice, long as you're sticking with the urban rides. I'm guessing the price for the xl would be ~$100 more than the matrix & the p18 cheaper by that amt, just by the components.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm sure you have your reason's for wanting a folding bike with "big" wheels (26"), but I know a few people with the "small" wheels that really love these bikes. Many of them use 'em for land travel from their crusing boats.

While a retired professor in my neighborhood has at least a couple of folders (recumbant & regular... I'm pretty sure they are bikefriday's) that he uses for 90% of his regular transportation around town. Another 5% being his klein road bike, and the last 5% his scion box car.


----------

